# error: no root partition found



## tilokanigk (Jan 21, 2015)

Ok, well I don't know if you can answer my question now, I'm stuck at the install, I try to do the partition manually and it says error, no root partition found. I tried to create a slice from the partition I made with `gparted`. `gparted` does not allow me to make a partition with UFS or ZFS filesystems. I found out FreeBSD supports some ext filesystems, so I tried that. How do I get it to install to this partition basically?


----------



## spanglefox (Jan 21, 2015)

It is worth reading the top when you log in to the shell to adjust your partitions. It should read that you need to mount your new partition to /mnt for the install to extract the FreeBSD files.

This means that you will have to create the relevant filesystem on the parition before mounting too.

I should also say to create a UFS filesystem issue

`newfs /dev/ada0p2`

(as I assumed you are using GPT and HDD is ada0 and your first partition is the freebsd-boot type).

If you use the shell method bear in mind it is worth turning on the journal and soft updates using `tunefs`


----------



## wblock@ (Jan 21, 2015)

tilokanigk said:


> I tried to create a slice from the partition I made with gparted.



`gparted` does not exist on FreeBSD.  Also, "create a slice from the partition" is weird.  It is not clear what you are attempting to do.


----------



## tilokanigk (Jan 22, 2015)

Ok, I'm stuck at the boot install.


----------



## nslay (Mar 23, 2015)

For the first time in 5 years, I installed FreeBSD over the weekend and encountered this.

It's caused when you create a non-swap partition and don't specify a mount point. This baffled even me, an experienced FreeBSD user, for about 5-10 minutes. I didn't even notice the Mountpoint field.

Maybe the installer should immediately complain that you're trying to create a non-swap partition that lacks a mount point before "Commit"? Would make it easier to interpret the error.

Here's a picture I found Google image:
http://blather.michaelwlucas.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/xfer5.png

Notice the Mountpoint field. New users from Windows don't know what mount points are since they're used to drive letters. Since this poster is trying to install FreeBSD alongside Windows, he cannot have the installer automatically partition the disk.

Original poster, you should use the Tab key to navigate to the "Mountpoint" field and pick a folder. For example, the root partition should be: /


----------



## taropalo (Aug 20, 2015)

I am trying to install RELEASE 10.2 to KVM env using installerconfig. I try to install as zfs (zfsboot) and it ends up telling me "no root partition was found." From the logs I see that it creates something.

`zfs_create_boot: zfs create -o mountpoint=none "zroot/ROOT"
zfs_create_boot: zfs create -o mountpoint=/ "zroot/ROOT/default"`

What I am missing here?

I tried to add to installerconfig partedit and then I get segmentation fault.


```
DEBUG: Running installation step: partedit
Segmentation fault
```


----------

